# Work Visa help needed!



## josiejump (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

After applying for our work visas before Christmas, we heard from an immigration officer advising our applications would be reviewed this week. My husband has been offered a job so we had more than the required 140 points. Was thrilled to hear our application should be processed so soon until we received another email saying it's unlikely we'll get our visas as they think my husbands (hopefully) future employer could get a NZ worker to fill this vacancy even though we've proved to them that he's been trying since last Oct to fill the role. 

My husband is a qualified painter and has specialised in paperhanging; the role to be filled is specifically a paperhanging role which is not part of the curriculum for painters/decorators in NZ. (In Ireland the training course seems to be much more detailed and a year longer than in NZ)

The officer has said there has been labour market tests and this has shown there are painters available in Auckland where we plan on moving to - trying to explain that the role is specifically for a paperhanger is proving very difficult.

We're distraught at the thought of not being able to move; we've tenants for our house arranged, our cars sold, our children enrolled in school, not to mention the cost put into this. 

Everything on our side seems to be ok - with the job offer we thought everything would work out smoothly enough. I'm wondering if we'd gone down the PR route would the outcome still be the same... It seems to be so hard to immigrate anywhere when you have children - so many friends of mine with no children have decided to leave one week and are gone by the next! 

We've been given 2wks to come up with a strong case but we seem to have told them everything we can over the phone. Just wondering if anyone's been through a similar situation and come out with a positive outcome - any help HUGELY appreciated 

Thanks :confused2:


----------

